# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  biondet....

## Klaudia_20

Si e dallon qe nje bionde ka qene ne kompjuterin tend?
Mbi maouse do gjesh kackavall
---------------------------
Kush eshte qeliza me e zgjuar ne trupin e nje bionde?
Spermatozoidul
--------------------------
Doktoret amerikan ben nje studim mbi biondet edhe pulat dhe arriten ne konkluzionin qe biondet kane nje neuron ne plus ne krahasim me pulat...pastaj ben kerkime te shumta dhe zbuluan qe ky neuron i thote biondes qe mos te dhje** ne gardh!
--------------------------------
Pse nje bionde pasi lahet vrapon ne banjo?
Sepse ne shampo shkruan WASH&GO
-------------------------------
Cfare eshte per nje bionde nje leter e grisur ne dysh?
Nje puzzle!
---------------------
Pse preferojne biondet kontraceptivet ne vend te prezervativit?
Sepse ato pertypen me kollaj!!
---------------------
(mos ti ngeli qejfi biondeve se skam gje me to...po keshtu thone ne pergjithesi per to)

----------


## Flava

te forta :buzeqeshje:  sidomos kjo e puzzle-it :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlEdIi

Shi shi shi sa inat i paska bjondet kjo(sa per tu fut mizat bjondeve)
Po dhe kjo Flava ngeli duke fut thumba kunder biondeve.

Dhe ne fund mos te merziten bjondet se shakaja gjysma e te vertetes eshte dhe ate qe e keni e keni.
Si esmeret nuk ka te keni inat hihihihihihih

Shiko kur te me versulen te gjitha mua tani bo bo!!

----------


## DjaliNgaIshulli

Nje bjonde do te udhetonte me avion nga Los Angeles ne New York dhe kishte bilete te klasit ekonomik. kur hipen ne avion o pelqen shume pjesa e klasit te biznesit dhe ulet aty. 

Stjuardesat i luten qe te shkoje ne vendin e saj por bjondja nuk luan nga vendi. Ato mundohen t'i shpjegojne qe duhet te cohet dhe te liroje vendin sepse dikush tjeter ka prere bileten dhe duhet te ulet ne ate vend, por bjondja nuk do t'ja dije.

Pas nje ore te mundimshme dhe pasi i kishin provuar te gjitha rruget per te levizur bjonden nga vendi (pa ia arritur qellimit), stjuardesat dorezohen, shkojne te komandanti dhe i tregojne se cfare kishte ndodhur. Komandanti del nga kabina e pilotimit dhe shkon tek bjondja. Perkulet dhe i thote dicka ne vesh. Bjondja pa bere llafe cohet dhe shkon ne vendin e vet. 

Stjuardesat mbeten pa fjale. Kur komandanti vjen afer ato e pyesin se cfare i tha bjondes per ta bindur qe te cohej.

E thjeshte fare - thote komandanti - I thashe qe kjo pjese e avionit nuk shkon ne New York.

----------


## Klaudia_20

Bledo lere ty po me duket se mua do me versulen..po cte bej une e shkreta keshtu thote populli per to..edhe populli nxjerr gjithmon fjale me vlere nga goja  :buzeqeshje: 
(shaka goca bionde mos te merziten se eshte thjesht nje humor)
Bledi sdi ndonje gje per biondet ti ee?
Pa kujtohu se mos gjen ndonje gje te forte.....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## malli

sa qesh me nje shoqen time , ajo eshte bjonde dhe sa here qe do te beje diçka na thote hajde me ndihmoni se jam bjonde .

----------


## Klaudia_20

e bukur ajo me bionde ne avion  :buzeqeshje: 
lol malli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## S@r@

:pa dhembe:

----------


## joti

ja nje te vjeter
si e ha nje bionde bananen? 
  hajde ktheni pergjigje....

----------


## joti

ja dhe nje te vjeter tjeter
 nje bionde e nje majmun ne rakete i derguan ne hapesire 
 pas pak ndizet kompjuteri i majmunit
 -"kontrollo sistemin elektrik"
 cohet  majmuni bip bip bip , bip bip bip.
 ulet prape 
 pas pak prape kmopjuteri i majmunit 
 -" kontrollo sistemin hidraulik"
 cohet majmuni bip bip bip, bip bip bip
 ulet prape
 ndizet dhe njehere komjuteri i majmunit 
 _ " kontrollo presionin atmosferik ne kabine "
 cohet majmuni bip bip bip , bip bip bip
 ulet prape.
   behet xheloze biondia 
  pas pak ndizet kompjuteri i biondes 
 e gezuar afrohet te lexoje 
  -" take care of the monkey and PLEASE , DON'T touch anything"

----------


## S@r@

joti ja se si e ha nje bjonde bananen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

sa  kam qesh sidomos per kete foton e saras!!!!!!1111

----------


## Joniada

Tre bjonde donin te beheshin police.Ne provimin qe do jepnin i pyet nje detektiv duke iu treguar nje fotografi krimineli.
Pyet bjonden e pare:Si do e dalloje kete kriminele po ta shikoje ne rruge? 
Bjondja pergjigjet :fantazma: are lehte,ka vetem nje sy.
Po ketu krimineli eshte fotografuar ne profil.
Te njejtes pyetje bjonda i dyte i pergjigjet :fantazma: Are lehte se ka nje vesh.
Kurse e treta pergjigjet :egjiptiane: je me te lehte nuk ka, ai mban lente?
E gjete,si eshte e mundur e pyet polici?
Me nje sy dhe nje vesh qe ka nuk mban dot syze.

----------


## leandro

meqense i paske inat bjondet po te them nje gjeagjeze per to.
cfare ngjyre ka leshi ne **** te bjondes

----------


## bexheti

1bjonde shoi ne kinema.por cdo 5 minuto shkonte tek sporteli per te blere bileten,ateherebileta-shitsi i thote-me falni po pse nuk  i bleni biletat 1heresh por cdo5min
bjondja-mire e ke ti po sec esht 1 **** aty tek dera qe i gris

----------


## house_boy

sic duket vetem une paskam takuar bjonde inteligjente....
me vjen keq qe nuk arrita te qesh me asnje nga ato "barcaletat" e juaja, desha vetem t'ju them qe duhet te arrini dhe ju te kuptoni qe nuk eshte ajo siper kokes qe tregon inteligjencen por ajo qe eshte brenda... une e kuptoj qe e juaja eshte vetem shakaja e ca 12 vjecareve(po te jeni me te medhej do me vinte shume keq per pjekurine qe keni), por mundohuni te luani me ndonje gje per kalamaj dhe lerjani te medhejve te gjykojne nga pamja jashtme, behuni femije te mbare.

----------


## bexheti

flale e vertet ta mbeshtes mendimin

----------


## Patrioti

nje bjonde vjen me vrap te shoqet e veta dhe i thote:
une e di paswordin e kompjuterit te shefit;
ya me verte, po si e ka? e pyesin shoqet

Yll,yll,yll,yll,yll,yll.
6 here yll, i pergjigjet bjondja

----------


## Patrioti

si quhet kur dy bjonde ja hedhin tollumbacin njera tjetres?

Shkembim mendimesh!!!!

----------


## Klaudia_20

sara cool fotoja  :buzeqeshje: 
iu pergjigje mire pyetjses se si e hane bananen biondet:P
hause boy kujdesi icik ti lal se spo flet me asnje 12 vjecar ketu..edhe keto qe shkruajtem ne nuk jane se i kemi shpikur,o kemi degjuar dhe i kemi lexuar ne vende te tjera..dhe per biondet ne pergjithesi thone qe nuk jane inteligjente po kjo sdo te thote qe ska perjashtime..nese te ka djegur ndonje nga ato qe kam thene une,ose nese gjen veten ne ndonje nga to..sorry se jane shakara

----------

